# Control Unleashed



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm loving this book! It is by Leslie McDevitt. 

I bought it just for general additional knowledge, but found that it really applies to the instances when Katie is working offleash and decides to go check out the environment (while we are in the ring). I am seeing good results with her already, by not competing with the environment and using it as a reinforcer instead. Lots of good stuff in there.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes there is, I highly recommend it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Adding if you can find a class based on the book it is well worth the time.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I just saw that they have a DVD out! Anyone watched it?


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Does the book use clicker training?


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Northof60Does the book use clicker training?


Yes...or a verbal marker.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Is this book just for agility or could I use it to help my dogs be better offleash?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: george1990Is this book just for agility or could I use it to help my dogs be better offleash?


The book started as a result of responding to some needs of in agility classes, but it's applications can be applied in many situations - and preparing for and using some of the techniques with new puppies is one of the areas mentioned.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Appreciate the recommendation. My guy is 100 percent on leash and we are working to establish better control off leash. Hope the book helps.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I ordered a copy. It looks just what I need.


----------



## lixy (Mar 14, 2007)

I have both the book and the DVD...the book contains more detail and theory, while the DVD is (obviously!) more visual. YOU NEED THEM BOTH!!









I am also a member of her Yahoo group CU_Dogs, but she made the group inactive about 6 weeks ago.







You can still join and read the messages in the archives though.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I can't remember where I found the DVD...help!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here's the dvd:

http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DTB1048


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know it makes a difference, but on the CU list Leslie always asked people to buy it through Clean Run: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1748&ParentCat=215


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought it love the book, I bought it at Clean Run, but I am sure you can buy it through another dealer if they offered it, I found it was cheapest through Clean Run . Love the book too. I enjoy going through it and referencing.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I just ordered it on Amazon
should be here in a few days


----------

